# Times Have Changed - Twisp Aero - A review!



## Philip Dunkley (14/5/15)

This article is strange in many respects.
Firstly, I have never reviewed, or got very excited about, a product with the following Logo:




Now, before I even get started, those who have the urge or constant need to hurl insults at @Twisp, remember one thing : They are the single most successful SA Vaping Company, and have converted more smokers to a healthier alternative than all the other vendors put together. Now this is by no means a disrespect to the other vendors or shop owners, it's just that Twisp has one thing other Vape Vendors don't : People!!!
Twisp is a company that I admire, and have a the utmost respect for, purely because of what they have done for the smoking community of SA, and the way they went about it. 

One of the things that I have not been so excited about though from them, is there hardware offerings.
Until now that is!

Let me introduce you to the Twisp Aero (AKA EGO One ala Twisp Style).





They have finally released a product that not only looks the part, but plays the part as well.
For those of you who don't know anything about the EGO ONE, go have a look online for a review, or take a look at this one by Todd (one of my favourite reviewers) :



Now the fact that this is a rebranded EGO One is a good thing, not only because the Ego One is a good device, it's because it's an easy and dependable device.
The only thing that Twisp has changed is some of the Aesthetics, with Horizontal Window Slots on the tank instead of Vertical ones, which helps with seeing your juice level, and obviously the Twisp Branding, which is actually very tasteful.
One of the excellent things about the device though, is the following. Off the bat, The Twisp Aero is a 1 Ohm device, using standard Ego One Coils (Yes they are interchangeable, I'm using them both). Now thats a great vape already, and I find it perfect, but what happens when 1 Ohm just isn't enough anymore. Simple, you just pop in the Ego One 0,5 Ohm Coil, and Bob's your Aunt (See what I did there).All Parts are interchangeable as well, so you can add a bigger battery, or change Tanks as well. The drip tip that comes with the Device is awesome, and yes, It's a standard drip tip, and any other drip tip will fir on it, although I do enjoy the one it comes with, a little too much perhaps as I found myself using it on my Reo yesterday!!

The vape is stellar, that's it! No other way to describe it, I have reviewed the EGO One before, and I loved it, and this is the same. Now the question comes as to the price, and why it costs R1000 instead of R700. Well, thats a little bit more difficult to explain. You see, online shops and smaller vendors tend to set up home shops or no brick and mortar at all, but Twisp has a booth at most large Shopping Centres. Now, whilst this does bring massive amounts of customers in, and creates huge visibility, it still costs an arm and leg. Pick a rand value that you think it costs to rent a shop in a centre, and times it by 5 and you'll still be under. I enquired the other day about some retail space in one of the big centres the other day, and to my surprise, the tiny little shop (15 SQm) was going for the bargain price of R60000 per month, excluding levies, Water and Lights, Salaries to employees and general expenses. You get the idea!! 
So it's a different market, and with it comes a different price, but you do get some extra benefits. Convenience, one thing. Warranty, second thing. 6 Months to be exact, and trust me, I can break a device easily within 6 Months, so I'm sure I'll be testing it out!

So Is it worth it. In the context, definitely. If I was a smoker trying to give up, and wanted to start vaping, and paid R1000 for this device and got the quality vape out of it that I did, I'd be happier than the proverbial pig in $hit!!

Twisp, Well done! You have gone down the correct route. I will happily refer people to you for this device as a starter device, and even recommend it to experienced vapers as a great Stealth device.

I can assure you, I am quite happy and proud to say to someone when they ask me that "thing" is, It's my Twisp, why don't you try it!!

Here are a few more Photo's, even one with her in esteemed company!! 






Enjoy Everyone!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/15)

Great review. I have never queried their prices for the reasons you have set out so eloquently, but their devices. This, albeit just one of their offerings, is a huge step forward for the success of vaping in South Africa.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/15)

Great writeup @Philip Dunkley 
You wrote it so well
And you are a great salesman, I felt the urge to go and get one now. But its in the evening. Lol

But just a few questions if i may (i am not familiar with the Ego One)

How many mls in the tank?
How long does the battery last and whats its mah?
How long do the coils last? 

How does the vape itself compare to other equipment that we know?


----------



## Philip Dunkley (14/5/15)

@Silver , You can come buy mine for R2000.00. I'll throw in a free bottle of juice!!
Sorry, here are the specs.

1100mAh Battery - Not gonna give you a long stretch at all, but fine if you're near a USB cable all day. Better than the old Twisps though.
Coils last as long as any other commercially available coils from Aspire, Kangetech and such.. depends on how much you vape them, and how much you maintain them. I've had commercial coils last me a few months if I take the time to clean them properly every time I change juice. 
Tank holds 1,8ml
Comes with 2xCoils

Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (14/5/15)

Great review @Philip Dunkley 

The best part about Twisp is the people that buy their stuff isn't and never will be on a forum such as this, so they just get a great device without ever even knowing any better - and they rid themselves of the nastiness that is cigarettes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## dekardy (14/5/15)

@Philip Dunkley great review. And spot on. A friend of mine showed me his Twisp Aero today. We compared and I do like the Twisp drip tip more. Other than that and the aesthetics it's basically the same device as you mentioned.

Well done to Twisp for adding this to there product lineup.

@Silver the Twisp Aero has a 1.8ml tank with a 1100mAh battery. Same as the ego one.

The eGo one XL comes with a 2,5ml tank and a 2200mAh battery. This is the device I got. You also get 0.5 Ohm and 1.0 Ohm coils for the tank. I've never used the 0.5 ohm coil.

If that's not enough they have released the eGo One Mega. It's a 2600mAh battery with a 4ml tank. This is a 22mm device and by the looks of it the same length as the eGo One XL. I'll probably get one as soon as they land in SA. 

I got the CLR coils today from eCiggies which is basically a rebuildable coil. The build is alot like the old Kanger coils used to be, just a bit bigger. Very easy to build.

I've been using my eGo for about 6 weeks. I fill my tank about three times a day and the 2200mAh battery lasts me about 2.5 tanks. The commercial coils, for me, lasts about 2 weeks. I've been able to rebuild them as well.

Personally I don't like the commercial coils during the "run in" phase, which takes about 1 - 2 tanks. It tastes funny. After that they are good. Been using the CLR Coil for about 6 hours now. Within the first 10 minutes I took the wick it came with out, I think it's cotton, and used some ryon instead. Much better. The CLR also comes with a liquid control valve.

Filling is a bit difficult. You'll need a blunt needle or a bottle with a needle like tip. Using a dropper is certainly possible but not practical because some of the juice will flow over into the chimney.

Overall I'm very please with my eGo ONE especially with the CLR coils. Compared to the eGrip? Battery life is obviously better. The tank needs more filling of course. When comparing the flavor I think the eGo One's commercial coil are better and the CLR coils are more or less par with the eGrip's RBA. It's a comfortable, stealthy and my day to day device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## andro (14/5/15)

Got the ego one todAy and i totally agree with u. Changed the drip tip for the aero instead . Lovely .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/5/15)

Thanks for all the feedback @dekardy 
@andro, you prefer the flat mouthpiece with the Twisp Aero?


----------



## andro (15/5/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for all the feedback @dekardy
> @andro, you prefer the flat mouthpiece with the Twisp Aero?


i like the way it look , and yes is better IMO. only problem is the aero is flat on top and the ego not so is like 1mm gap. i will sort mine out with th lathe later but if u like that mouthpiece without modification will work better on the aero itself, or something like a subtank that is flat .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobus Walters (15/5/15)

Great review Phill


----------



## moonunit (15/5/15)

Good write up! It looks tiny which is a good thing for when you are on the move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JW Flynn (15/5/15)

Some good points in there, I like your review... 

very important is that twisp has probably been the reason most of us are on these forums and procuring new devices from the not so brick and mortar stores now...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (15/5/15)

H


Philip Dunkley said:


> This article is strange in many respects.
> Firstly, I have never reviewed, or got very excited about, a product with the following Logo:
> 
> View attachment 27198
> ...



ow many tanks do u get out of one battery? Im at my second one so far and still goin strong on the first charge ....


----------



## Viper_SA (15/5/15)

Can't say I have tried any newish Twisp gear, but I got one of the first models in 2008. Only took me half a week to go back to stinkies. Battery life was horrible (downed a battery between Krugersdorp and Sasolburg). Juice had a horrid sweet taste, got a mouthful every 3 puffs. If it was up to that memory, I'd still be a smoker.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (15/5/15)

@Viper_SA In 2008, almost any Vape gear you picked up was utter crap.
I can assure you that any device from Kangertech, Aspire, Innokin or such, was just as bad, if they were even around then. That was 7 years ago, and a hell of a lot has changed since then, from all Vendors. This new device from Twisp is excellent, like many devices from any of the new vendors. I think if a smoker picked up an Aero today, he would have a very hard time going back to Stinkies!
At least Twisp was trying to do something back then, I still commend them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (15/5/15)

Battery lasted 2 full tanks .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/15)

andro said:


> Battery lasted 2 full tanks .



That's quite good @ando. 3.6 ml for 1100 mah.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (16/5/15)

@andro @Silver This is consistent with my experience as well. Very cool!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PdT (21/5/15)

How does the Aero work with non twisp liquid? I know the current twisp clearo makes other vendors liquid taste yucky. Nice way for them to make sure you continue to buy their liquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (21/5/15)

@PdT Works perfectly, Have even used MAXX VG Juices in it, and It's Perfect


----------



## PdT (21/5/15)

Thanks for the quick response Philip.

So the only difference is the branding and the 6 months warranty? Newbie here looking to replace my twisp clearo with something better. Is this good for everyday vaping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

PdT said:


> Thanks for the quick response Philip.
> 
> So the only difference is the branding and the 6 months warranty? Newbie here looking to replace my twisp clearo with something better. Is this good for everyday vaping?



hi @PdT 

Welcome to the forum. When you get a moment, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

On your question about the Aero, I have not tried it myself, but from the sounds of it, it will be way more intense than the Twisp Clearo. Why don't you go visit a Twisp Kiosk and try one out to see for yourself.

All the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (28/5/15)

Which is better, Twisp Aero or Ego-One ? And what are your reasons.


----------



## andro (29/5/15)

daniel craig said:


> Which is better, Twisp Aero or Ego-One ? And what are your reasons.


they are the same thing, only difference is the driptip ( but can be purchased separately)


----------



## deepest (29/5/15)

Hi Daniel they are the same device so I would go with an ego one as you can get them for about R700 as appose to the twist aero at R1000.


----------



## daniel craig (29/5/15)

So basically the only difference is the price? The ego is cheaper?


----------



## daniel craig (29/5/15)

And what about quality, does the Ego-One has any common problems like with connection between battery and atomizer?


----------



## andro (29/5/15)

daniel craig said:


> And what about quality, does the Ego-One has any common problems like with connection between battery and atomizer?


Is done by the same company joytech. Rebranded for twisp . Same quality , same product. Different driptip


----------



## daniel craig (29/5/15)

Okay thanks, I think i will go with the Ego-One. By the way just curious, does the 2200Mah battery make a difference with the amount of smoke produced or is it just a longer lasting battery?


----------



## Philip Dunkley (29/5/15)

Just a longer lasting battery


----------



## JK! (12/6/15)

The price point is just over the top. But I guess their reasons are justified.
I do feel their nicotine levels in the standard liquid range is too high for this device especially in 0.5ohm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (12/6/15)

How does the ego one/twisp compare to somtning like an Eleaf with a mAN?

I am looking for something with a bit more kick


----------



## Andre (12/6/15)

Jan said:


> How does the ego one/twisp compare to somtning like an Eleaf with a mAN?
> 
> I am looking for something with a bit more kick


The Eleaf iStick is variable power, so you can adjust how much kick you want. The Ego does not have this functionality. Although they have build in a sort of constant power delivery, the vape will become weaker the more the battery is discharged.


----------



## ET (12/6/15)

Jan said:


> How does the ego one/twisp compare to somtning like an Eleaf with a mAN?
> 
> I am looking for something with a bit more kick



Get the new subox kit when it comes out. All your needs in one place

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baby Blue$ (12/6/15)

Hi Daniel, I would also go for the ego as it has a longer battery life, found the twisp kept leaking juice into my mouth which I hated, the ego gives that real throat hit that you would crave


----------



## daniel craig (12/6/15)

@Baby Blue$ I bought the Twisp Aero with bigger battery so my battery life is excellent although I am experiencing liquid getting into my mouth. Throat hit is good on mine though.


----------



## DarkSide (12/6/15)

I purchased the Ego ONE from VapeMOB and the 2200Mah battery but unfortunately there was no stock of the bigger tank, so this I purchased from the TWISP store and now have the eGo ONE 2200Mah battery with a TWISP tank, took the mouthpiece off and still using the original eGo ONE "plastic" wide bore mouthpiece.
Very impressed with this device with the 0.5 ohm coil, vapour is excellent and taste is exceptional, also fits nicely into my suit top pocket.
Started my vaping journey with TWISP and will always be thankful to them, service from TWISP in Tokai has always been excellent and friendly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/6/15)

@DarkSide I also buy a lot of twisp devices, from the very first neo to the latest aero. Now after looking at other devices in the market and their feautures, I don't think I'll pay too much attention to getting any Twisp devices. Although I love twisp warranty and after sales. But for the same price you can get other better devices like the Kangertech Subbox, heatinvader mini, Eleaf, and if you into drip smoking and a cloud chaser than the Sigelei 150w all these devices are under R1500 but if you have a little extra then the Reosmod will be an option and I can assure you that it will be the best +-R2500 ever spent. And if you felling sceptical try BC Box mod, it has a lifetime warranty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## raihaan (28/8/15)

Hi guys. I'm interested in the twisp aero. I just wanted to find out can I use a 0.5ohm coil on it with the 1100mAh battery and what's the difference between 1ohm and 0.5? Reason why I want to buy another twisp is that u don't want something very big that will fill my pocket I'm looking for something simple and easy. Also will I be able to us a rba coil on the twisp device? Thanks


----------



## daniel craig (28/8/15)

raihaan said:


> Hi guys. I'm interested in the twisp aero. I just wanted to find out can I use a 0.5ohm coil on it with the 1100mAh battery and what's the difference between 1ohm and 0.5? Reason why I want to buy another twisp is that u don't want something very big that will fill my pocket I'm looking for something simple and easy. Also will I be able to us a rba coil on the twisp device? Thanks


Yes you can use the 0.5 ohm coil on the device. Difference between the two is that the 0.5ohm burn faster so you will be getting more vapor but battery will deplete faster. The twisp aero is compatible with the Ego One parts. There is no RBA base for the twisp aero however there is an Ego one CLR head which can be rebuilt and is compatible with the twisp. I've had the twisp aero, device definitely wasn't for me, gurgled a lot and honestly I hated it. It's R900, I would suggest you go for the subox mini, it's a few hundred rands more but definitely worth the extra. It comes with a RBA base so building is very easy and you can adjust wattage so that's definitely a huge plus. Either take the subox mini or if you need size than the Ego one or ego one mini is a better choice since its exactly the same just cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## raihaan (28/8/15)

Thanks @daniel craig the reason why I'm so convinced in buying a twisp aero is that I've been happy with the clearo and when I decided to get an aspire nautilus I wasn't so happy first of all it was big and second it just didn't give me that vape that the twisp gave me. Now I'm back to smoking cigarettes and I'm really unhappy because I've used the twisp and was off smokes for more than 6 weeks and as soon as I got the aspire I wasn't very happy with the vape I used it rarely and then stopped completely I even tried using the twisp liquid but it was still bad so I lm not sure which way to go hope the guys on the forum can shed some light as I'm smoking almost a pack a day


----------



## daniel craig (28/8/15)

raihaan said:


> Thanks @daniel craig the reason why I'm so convinced in buying a twisp aero is that I've been happy with the clearo and when I decided to get an aspire nautilus I wasn't so happy first of all it was big and second it just didn't give me that vape that the twisp gave me. Now I'm back to smoking cigarettes and I'm really unhappy because I've used the twisp and was off smokes for more than 6 weeks and as soon as I got the aspire I wasn't very happy with the vape I used it rarely and then stopped completely I even tried using the twisp liquid but it was still bad so I lm not sure which way to go hope the guys on the forum can shed some light as I'm smoking almost a pack a day


The aero and the clearo are completely different... I have and tried every device twisp ever made besides the solo because it's not exactly the type of device I would want. You see, if you use the twisp liquid which is 18mg on the aero the hit is super strong and twisp doesn't have liquids below 18mg. The subox mini is an excellent beginner device, easy to use etc. On the twisp aero I had it for about 2-3 months and then I just couldn't take it anymore but don't get me wrong flavor was good but couldn't use the twisp liquids at all because you'll need iron lungs for that. Some of my mods include the iJust 2, subox mini, Evic VT and couple other mods. From these devices I would highly recommend either the subox mini or evic VT (There's an Evic VTC mini which is coming out).... the reson I highly recommend the Subox mini is because you can rebuild the coils (Much easier than rebuilding the CLR) the flavor on the subtank mini is a million times better than the Aero and the Ego one mega (evic tank) you can adjust wattage, external batteries so you can charge one and vape on another.... now the only problem that you might have is that the subox is not TC so always keep your liquid levels above the juice holes on the coil so you don't get a dry hit. Now if you go the Evic way, make sure you get the new updated version or the VTC mini. These mods are TC so no dry hits ever but you lose out on flavor and building is harder compared to the subox mini. With these devices your whole world of vaping changes. They are much better in my honest opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> The aero and the clearo are completely different... I have and tried every device twisp ever made besides the solo because it's not exactly the type of device I would want. You see, if you use the twisp liquid which is 18mg on the aero the hit is super strong and twisp doesn't have liquids below 18mg. The subox mini is an excellent beginner device, easy to use etc. On the twisp aero I had it for about 2-3 months and then I just couldn't take it anymore but don't get me wrong flavor was good but couldn't use the twisp liquids at all because you'll need iron lungs for that. Some of my mods include the iJust 2, subox mini, Evic VT and couple other mods. From these devices I would highly recommend either the subox mini or evic VT (There's an Evic VTC mini which is coming out).... the reson I highly recommend the Subox mini is because you can rebuild the coils (Much easier than rebuilding the CLR) the flavor on the subtank mini is a million times better than the Aero and the Ego one mega (evic tank) you can adjust wattage, external batteries so you can charge one and vape on another.... now the only problem that you might have is that the subox is not TC so always keep your liquid levels above the juice holes on the coil so you don't get a dry hit. Now if you go the Evic way, make sure you get the new updated version or the VTC mini. These mods are TC so no dry hits ever but you lose out on flavor and building is harder compared to the subox mini. With these devices your whole world of vaping changes. They are much better in my honest opinion.


If you want a TC mod consider the Evic VT or VTC mini and use a goblin mini or TFV4 or billow v2 but these tanks are above R450 but these will give you excellent flavor and easy to build on.


----------



## daniel craig (28/8/15)

raihaan said:


> Thanks @daniel craig the reason why I'm so convinced in buying a twisp aero is that I've been happy with the clearo and when I decided to get an aspire nautilus I wasn't so happy first of all it was big and second it just didn't give me that vape that the twisp gave me. Now I'm back to smoking cigarettes and I'm really unhappy because I've used the twisp and was off smokes for more than 6 weeks and as soon as I got the aspire I wasn't very happy with the vape I used it rarely and then stopped completely I even tried using the twisp liquid but it was still bad so I lm not sure which way to go hope the guys on the forum can shed some light as I'm smoking almost a pack a day


And by the way what problems did you experience with the nautilus and on what device?


----------



## Andre (28/8/15)

raihaan said:


> Thanks @daniel craig the reason why I'm so convinced in buying a twisp aero is that I've been happy with the clearo and when I decided to get an aspire nautilus I wasn't so happy first of all it was big and second it just didn't give me that vape that the twisp gave me. Now I'm back to smoking cigarettes and I'm really unhappy because I've used the twisp and was off smokes for more than 6 weeks and as soon as I got the aspire I wasn't very happy with the vape I used it rarely and then stopped completely I even tried using the twisp liquid but it was still bad so I lm not sure which way to go hope the guys on the forum can shed some light as I'm smoking almost a pack a day


The Aero and the Ego One are exactly the same. The latter is just quite a bit cheaper. The vape on the Aero/Ego One is good, but there are reports of a bit of leaking via the air holes. If you can live with that - a good device and nice and small. Twisp juices, however, are quite expensive. Have a look at our supporting vendors for awesome juices at great price points. I know www.sirvape.co.za is in your area as is www.thepuffstation.co.za.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (28/8/15)

@raihaan just be aware, the Twisp is just an Ego One which has been rebranded. Do a bit of googling, you can get exactly the same thing for around half the price.

The VTC mini might be a good option for the same money - it's a lot more future proof if you ever look at upgrading (and it has access to safer, temperature controlled coils)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/8/15)

Andre said:


> The Aero and the Ego One are exactly the same. The latter is just quite a bit cheaper. The vape on the Aero/Ego One is good, but there are reports of a bit of leaking via the air holes. If you can live with that - a good device and nice and small. Twisp juices, however, are quite expensive. Have a look at our supporting vendors for awesome juices at great price points. I know www.sirvape.co.za is in your area as is www.thepuffstation.co.za.


I did experience leaking through airholes and gurgling.... a lot of gurgling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raihaan (28/8/15)

@daniel craig and all the guys I really appreciate all the help u guys have given me I think I will go for the sub Box mini 

Also @daniel craig I had the aspire nautilus mini with the Ijust d-16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/8/15)

raihaan said:


> @daniel craig and all the guys I really appreciate all the help u guys have given me I think I will go for the sub Box mini
> 
> Also @daniel craig I had the aspire nautilus mini with the Ijust d-16


Great choice. Keep us update please.


----------



## daniel craig (28/8/15)

raihaan said:


> @daniel craig and all the guys I really appreciate all the help u guys have given me I think I will go for the sub Box mini
> 
> Also @daniel craig I had the aspire nautilus mini with the Ijust d-16


And when you do get the device start between 6-12mg juices as they are quite strong. There's many vendors in KZN you can buy from or you can buy online from JHB


----------



## raihaan (28/8/15)

Any guys that keep the sub Box mini in durban? Aswell as what is the best juice to get


----------



## daniel craig (28/8/15)

raihaan said:


> Any guys that keep the sub Box mini in durban? Aswell as what is the best juice to get


When it comes to juices, taste is subjective. For example you may love a certain flavor while another person hates it. In durban you can get the Subox mini from @Sirvape, he stocks everything you'll need, batteries, coils, wire, wick, liquids etc. Just check out his website www.sirvape.co.za


raihaan said:


> Any guys that keep the sub Box mini in durban? Aswell as what is the best juice to get


----------



## daniel craig (28/8/15)

raihaan said:


> Any guys that keep the sub Box mini in durban? Aswell as what is the best juice to get


@Sirvape has a huge range of the best international juices.


----------



## Eequinox (28/8/15)

raihaan said:


> Thanks @daniel craig the reason why I'm so convinced in buying a twisp aero is that I've been happy with the clearo and when I decided to get an aspire nautilus I wasn't so happy first of all it was big and second it just didn't give me that vape that the twisp gave me. Now I'm back to smoking cigarettes and I'm really unhappy because I've used the twisp and was off smokes for more than 6 weeks and as soon as I got the aspire I wasn't very happy with the vape I used it rarely and then stopped completely I even tried using the twisp liquid but it was still bad so I lm not sure which way to go hope the guys on the forum can shed some light as I'm smoking almost a pack a day


the clero is good all others suck monkey @#$$%%^ you are going to be disappointed seriously

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JK! (31/8/15)

Dude, just get the sub box mini, whatevers holding you back try to ignore it and give it a shot, dont waste time with Twisps and things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (31/8/15)

I would have to agree. Subox mini is the best starter kit to get into mods.


----------



## Petrus (31/8/15)

I spot some Twisp agents...


----------

